# best breeding ages?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

just wondering what others thought;

What is the best age for first litter?
What is the best age for last litter?
Who long is best between litters?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

For me it depends on the mice themselves. I'll generally breed does for the first time between 10 and 12 weeks, so their first litters are born when they are between 13 and 15 weeks old. Some varieties, like dominant red, benefit from breeding younger than 10 weeks to keep the weight of them. With smaller varieties, like my Dutch mice, I'll wait a bit longer and breed them at about 16 weeks old, just to give them a chance to grow some more.

If the doe is in good, tight condition, I'll generally put her back in with a buck straight after her first litter is weaned, but if she's baggy or tired looking I'll give her a rest until she looks fitter. If a doe is particularly good I'll breed her as many times as I can, entirely depending on her health and condition, of course.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I concur with SarahY.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, pretty much spot on in my opinion.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys thats very helpfull


----------

